# Converting an animatronic



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Not saying that this will surely happen but it's doubtful that a low $$ mass produced prop will hold up very long if it runs continuously.


----------



## MichaelR (Sep 10, 2020)

Are you talking about this one?

Says it is motion, sound, and touch activated. There should be a switch for selecting between them.

But for future purposes, rewiring things like buttons into PIRs or step pads is super easy. PIRs, and step pads are also just switches, FrightProps has this diagram on how to do this:









I've never tried, but I imagine wiring sound activated to be PIR might be a little more challenging, but not impossible.

For continuous activation, while probably not advised, all you would need to do is take the wires that would go into a switch (try-me, PIR, step pad, etc) and connect them together, this might work, depending on the prop.


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

Looking to the same with a few new purchases from Haunted Hill Farms - but rather than constant on, would like to set a timer interval - on for X minutes, off for Y minutes and repeat as long as there is power to the figure.

Thoughts on how I do this?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Detour said:


> Looking to the same with a few new purchases from Haunted Hill Farms - but rather than constant on, would like to set a timer interval - on for X minutes, off for Y minutes and repeat as long as there is power to the figure.
> 
> Thoughts on how I do this?


Do a search for repeating timer. Amazon should have something.


----------



## MichaelR (Sep 10, 2020)

Detour said:


> Looking to the same with a few new purchases from Haunted Hill Farms - but rather than constant on, would like to set a timer interval - on for X minutes, off for Y minutes and repeat as long as there is power to the figure.
> 
> Thoughts on how I do this?


I make this product, it has a relay output on it so you can wire it directly to a try-me button. You program how long you want the delay, and then how long you want it to be on for. Will be able to do what you want it to do just needs a 12V power supply.

Might be a little cumbersome if you want a long time on since you have to wait and sit there for it to record the time length, but if you decide to order you can put in the comments how long you want it to be on and off for and I'll program it for you.


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

MichaelR said:


> I make this product, it has a relay output on it so you can wire it directly to a try-me button. You program how long you want the delay, and then how long you want it to be on for. Will be able to do what you want it to do just needs a 12V power supply.
> 
> Might be a little cumbersome if you want a long time on since you have to wait and sit there for it to record the time length, but if you decide to order you can put in the comments how long you want it to be on and off for and I'll program it for you.


That has me intrigued.... Perhaps you can provide some guidance on how to approach having one wire (e.g. lamp cord) to my props that is fed with one transformer and then it feeds this timer board and from the board to the props. Does the timer board also pass power from the 12v to the prop? 

I'm envisioning one lamp wire snaked through my display between props, vampire tap with RCA plug, RCA plug to timer, timer to prop. Is that feasible?


----------

